# Best shipping method?



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

I will soon be selling an HD with lifetime and a Premiere with lifetime.
What is the best/cheapest way to ship them?

Also, if you are interested, let me know.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

xander777 said:


> I will soon be selling an HD with lifetime and a Premiere with lifetime.
> What is the best/cheapest way to ship them?
> 
> Also, if you are interested, let me know.


If it's not too far away, parcel post at the post office is cheaper than just about anything, but the cost goes up with distance.

If you go to the post office counter they'll give you the most expensive option if you don't ask about any of the others, because they're under orders to do that to maximize revenues. For which you can thank the 2006 "Murder the post office in slow motion" law Congress came up with that makes them set aside money for pensions for employees not yet born.

The original boxes with the original styrofoam and stuff is the best way to package them, 'cause that's what the manufacturer designed to ship them "however" with the fewest damaged in transit.

The PO has a web page where you can plug in box measurements and weight and sending and receiving ZIP CODES and see the prices of the various options.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

UPS, FedEx, and USPS have rate calculators where you enter your info and gives you rates. Last time I shipped something like that Fedex Ground was the cheapest. I'm pretty sure I looked at all options including USPS Parcel Post. If you have an account at UPS and FedEx you do get a bit of a discount. The accounts are easy to set up.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

FedEx Home usually works out as the least expensive for me for larger stuff, and the Post Office for smaller stuff.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

dougdingle said:


> FedEx Home usually works out as the least expensive for me for larger stuff, and the Post Office for smaller stuff.


Agreed. I have sold several TiVos on ebay and have used FedEX in all occasions. No problems have occurred in any of the transactions. Actually, I think ebay and Fedex now have some sort of partnership as I got a FedEX shipping discount when doing it through my ebay account manager/console. It was cheaper this way than doing it through the FedEX website. It will also be easier and they just deduct the shipping charge/amount from your PayPal balance after the buyer pays.


----------

